# Pregnant cat with crusty nipples



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased

I have just found out that that Rosie is pregnant
I think It has been 2 months and I think that she might give birth soon as her nipples are scabby, crusty and swollen but the fact that her nipples are crusty and scabby worries me.. Is this normal or does it mean she will go into labour soon?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh dear, it seems to be a morning for it 

If you are worried about something like this your first port of call needs to be a vet.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Scabby would definitely worry me but crusty would not if you just mean flakes of skin. My girls and I used to have great fun getting rid of all that stuff in the later stages of pregnancy.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Um I thought you had left the forum. Didn't you learn from Rosie's last pregnancy? :Arghh
:Troll ....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/urgent-question-a-ball-fell-on-my-pregnant-cat.408047/


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

:Facepalm:Banghead


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

Oh dear...


----------



## Emma45 (Apr 11, 2016)

From her previous thread:
_"But we do not have enough money to spay her."
_
Oh dear God, this is the most infuriating sentence I've read all month. :Banghead:Rage:Banghead:Rage:Banghead

I really do feel for your cat Rosie. My advice is to book a vet appointment ASAP, as no forum member here can reach through computer screens to take care of your Rosie.


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

I do understand that money can be tight but maybe you should have factored the cost of spaying before you bought her, a spay can be around £57 and if your on benefits then you may get some help with the costs.


----------



## Emma45 (Apr 11, 2016)

Spaying a cat costs much less than taking care of kittens.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I would prefer to think of poor Rosie as a fictional character.


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bloody hell.. this makes me want to cry. Scream. I don't know what?!
If you can't afford to neuter.. how can you afford to feed, vaccinate, worm, flea etc etc.
Not to mention the costs involved in rearing, health check, vaccinate babies etc etc ????
Poor Rosie. :'(


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

But they don't vaccinate them! They sell at 6-8 weeks before the kittens are eating loads, before they have their first wormer, and certainly before any vaccinations or neutering is due.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

And the OP is posting in Horse Chat, asking about the costs of buying and keeping a horse?

She hasn't the money to get this poor cat spayed?

Can't be bothered more like, however, her posts do have an element of fantasy about them. At the beginning of her thread about a horse, she says she has never ridden in her life, and later goes on to say she has been taking lessons.


----------



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Um I thought you had left the forum. Didn't you learn from Rosie's last pregnancy? :Arghh
> :Troll ....
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/urgent-question-a-ball-fell-on-my-pregnant-cat.408047/


Hmm yes
For a while


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You're taking riding lessons, which aren't cheap, and looking into buying and keeping a horse, which is a very expensive business, yet you don't have the money to have poor Rosie spayed?

Take proper care of the animal you already have before you go looking for another.

Grow up and take responsibility.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Ring the CPL if you're that poor.

They'll send you a spay voucher for free.


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

carly87 said:


> But they don't vaccinate them! They sell at 6-8 weeks before the kittens are eating loads, before they have their first wormer, and certainly before any vaccinations or neutering is due.


Well that's great n' all.. but if you can't afford to spay then why allow to breed?
Plenty of charities may help so there is no excuse!


----------



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

QOTN said:


> Scabby would definitely worry me but crusty would not if you just mean flakes of skin. My girls and I used to have great fun getting rid of all that stuff in the later stages of pregnancy.


Yes flakes of skin
:Shamefullyembarrased


Sweety said:


> And the OP is posting in Horse Chat, asking about the costs of buying and keeping a horse?
> 
> She hasn't the money to get this poor cat spayed?
> 
> Can't be bothered more like, however, her posts do have an element of fantasy about them. At the beginning of her thread about a horse, she says she has never ridden in her life, and later goes on to say she has been taking lessons.


Erm escuse me! As I had said ! I am going to get her spayed after she has this litter! I only posted that horse thread 1 month ago, as they had said I need to start taking riding lessons before I actually own one and thats what I did


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

shamara said:


> Hmm yes
> For a while


Wow...you are risking your cats life keeping her entire, every call is a call to many, proper registered breeders know what they are doing, surely if you love this cat you will do what's best and get her spayed, there is no excuse as to why it hasn't been done, charity's can help with the costs if that's the issue


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hang on a cottontail minute.

You're wanting to own a horse, which are very expensive animals to own, but cannot afford to spay a cat? 

:Sour

Ring the CPL/book a vet appointment for a spaying and stop letting your cat give birth to more kittens. Be a responsible pet owner of the animals you already own before you think about adding more to the family.


----------



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

shamara said:


> Hi :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> I have just found out that that Rosie is pregnant
> I think It has been 2 months and I think that she might give birth soon as her nipples are scabby, crusty and swollen but the fact that her nipples are crusty and scabby worries me.. Is this normal or does it mean she will go into labour
> ...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Respect? Seriously?

You haven't earned any dear.

Take proper care of this poor cat, get her spayed, and then you may have earned a little respect.


----------



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> Hang on a cottontail minute.
> 
> You're wanting to own a horse, which are very expensive animals to own, but cannot afford to spay a cat?
> 
> ...


For your information I actually could afford to spay my cat! Why would I spay my cat if she was soo far in pregnancy? Which is why I lied that I could not afford it so they could stop bugging me! I only asked for one question on this thread and people start arguing with me and showing disrespect and I will report those who do because they are not helping the situation at all!


----------



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Respect? Seriously?
> 
> You haven't earned any dear.
> 
> Take proper care of this poor cat, get her spayed, and then you may have earned a little respect.


Yes respect because I do not know any time where I disrespected you !! Take proper care? so you want me to spay my cat now? Yeah sure, That is a great way to take care of a cat :Shifty abortion?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

shamara said:


> For your information I actually could afford to spay my cat! Why would I spay my cat if she was soo far in pregnancy? *Which is why I lied that I could not afford it so they could stop bugging me! *!


Do you know how many cats/kittens are languishing in rescues up and down the country because owners aren't spaying their animals?

Do you know how many of us on here pick up the pieces of these 'accidental' litters? I have 7 here. 7 'accidental' 'whoops' lives.

What are your reasons for not having your girl spayed?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

shamara said:


> Yes flakes of skin
> :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> Erm escuse me! As I had said ! I am going to get her spayed after she has this litter! I only posted that horse thread 1 month ago, as they had said I need to start taking riding lessons before I actually own one and thats what I did


Not good enough. You should have had her spayed long ago, yet you claimed you didn't have the money.

You appear to have the money to take riding lessons.

You need to get your priorities in order. It isn't all about what you want to spend your money on, rather what you should.

Your cat is having litter after litter, whilst you indulge yourself in expensive riding lessons.


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

You can't reason with stupid. :Banghead


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

shamara said:


> Yes respect because I do not know any time where I disrespected you !! Take proper care? so you want me to spay my cat now? Yeah sure, That is a great way to take care of a cat


What nonsense is this?

Yes, the proper way to care for your cat is to have her spayed, so she doesn't have to go through pregnancy after pregnancy.

Don't try to preach to us about what responsibility is - you're so short of that mark it's tragic.


----------



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

Sweety said:


> What nonsense is this?
> 
> Yes, the proper way to care for your cat is to have her spayed, so she doesn't have to go through pregnancy after pregnancy.
> Don't try to preach to us about what responsibility is - you're so short of that mark it's tragic.


??

Well no I will not
Spaying her when she is so far in pregnancy is a big risk!! According to the vets
Responsibilty?  Who are you to say that when you dont even know me


----------



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

Kate84 said:


> You can't reason with stupid. :Banghead


yes
I will not listen to selfish, disrespectful and rude people 
I wont spay her now as it is risky!!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

shamara said:


> For your information* I actually could afford to spay my cat! Why would I spay my cat if she was soo far in pregnancy?* Which is why I lied that I could not afford it so they could stop bugging me! I only asked for one question on this thread and people start arguing with me and showing disrespect and I will report those who do because they are not helping the situation at all!


Why did you not get Rosie spayed last year after her other litter? That is what I don't understand. You have no excuses on this front I'm afraid and insulting other members is not helping your cause. You should have stayed away as you said you would instead of wasting peoples time.


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

Selfish.. that is you my dear.
Disrespectful.. that is you my dear.
Rude.. that is you my dear.

Stupid.. I rest my case.


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

A


shamara said:


> ??
> 
> Well no I will not
> Spaying her when she is so far in pregnancy is a big risk!! According to the vets
> Responsibilty?  Who are you to say that when you dont even know me


I get why you don't want to spay late in pregnancy but why wasn't she spayed at 6 months or after the first litter she had??


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

shamara said:


> yes
> I will not listen to *selfish*, disrespectful and rude people
> I wont spay her now as it is risky!!!


Do you not think letting a cat have litter after litter is selfish?

You're worried about the risks associated with a spay but not the risks associated with another litter? :Sour

Out of interest, why wasn't she spayed after her last litter?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@shamara - you don't sound like any 13 yr old I know. How come you have the responsibility of caring for the pregnant family cat ? It is the responsibility of an adult to get the cat to a vet if needed, not for a 13 yr old child to decide.

The same rule applies to buying and owning a horse..

I suspect you are being disingenuous with us.


----------



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Not good enough. You should have had her spayed long ago, yet you claimed you didn't have the money.
> 
> You appear to have the money to take riding lessons.
> 
> ...


Spayed her long ago?
When she had her kittens, she went into heat and while I wasnt home my friend had told me she had accidently left the door open when she went into the garden :/

Look! You dont know me!! So stop judging me like this :Bored


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

This really makes me so angry but also upset for that poor cat. I have had so many sad and heartbreaking times this year with pregnant cats in my rescue when there really is no reason for it. Today alone I have taken in a 7 month old who has given birth in a wheelie bin, another young cat who is pregnant from the same area and a 7 month old who has her 5 day old kitten with her as her owners were giving them away for free on fb. There are organisations out there to help with the cost of neutering but tbh, if you can't afford a simple procedure then you can't afford a cat - what happens when she's took poorly and the vet bill is far more than what you can't afford now? I come across so many people just like this who end up sending their cat to a rescue, giving it away for free or simply dumping it because they can't afford a vet bill. Animals aren't cheap and if you take one on you must be responsible and look after them properly which includes neutering


----------



## shamara (Sep 1, 2015)

chillminx said:


> @shamara - you don't sound like any 13 yr old I know. How come you have the responsibility of caring for the pregnant family cat ? It is the responsibility of an adult to get the cat to a vet if needed, not for a 13 yr old child to decide.
> 
> The same rule applies to buying and owning a horse..
> 
> I suspect you are being disingenuous with us.


Yes It is, Of course I go with my parents to take my cat to the vet! I do have the responsibility!! You just dont know me and is just judging me from my comments all of you are the same, So ignorant !


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

shamara said:


> Spayed her long ago?
> When she had her kittens, she went into heat and while I wasnt home my friend had told me she had accidently left the door open when she went into the garden :/
> 
> Look! You dont know me!! So stop judging me like this :Bored


So you knew when she got out in which case you could have had her spayed then...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry to say but we are not the ignorant ones here. Perhaps your parents need educating, I'm not quite sure what to believe to be honest.
What I do know is that allowing Rosie to get up the duff twice is completely irresponsible whether that is your doing or your parents. Either way a spay costs less than a hundred quid so there is absolutely no excuse. Please, please get her done as soon as possible after this latest litter of kittens.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Unbelievable!

Respect has to be earned, & letting your poor animal have litter after litter is cruel, selfish & irresponsible, not a good way to get respect from anyone with an ounce of morality.


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

shamara said:


> Spayed her long ago?
> When she had her kittens, she went into heat and while I wasnt home my friend had told me she had accidently left the door open when she went into the garden :/
> 
> Look! You dont know me!! So stop judging me like this :Bored


You can't honestly expect to come on here, plead poverty as an excuse, try to lie to cover a lie, and not expect to be judged? Surely not?
You are being given the best possible advice by lots of very knowledgeable people, and instead of taking it, you are stamping your feet and throwing your toys out of the pram - all because you don't like what you are hearing.
Insulting people only shows your immaturity and ignorance.
Get the cat spayed once kittens are born. Or better still, rehome poor Rosie.


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

We are just trying to do what's best for your cat, not every birth goes to plan, if she needs a section could your parents afford the hundreds of pounds it costs :-( a c section near me is £1000, a spay is £57


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

@shamara can you not understand why people are so frustrated & annoyed by what has happened? You should have had your cat neutered after her last litter but you have allowed her to escape AGAIN & get pregnant AGAIN, she has been mated by some random tom carrying god knows what & all the while you are increasing the chances of health problems in Rosie, who you are supposedly meant to be looking after.

And you call us ignorant :Banghead


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Spay her? Oh, but then the money source of cute kitten sales dries up!

Disgusting!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am going to close this but @shamara I suggest you get Rosie spayed as soon as possible after she has had this litter. If anyone has been rude it is because they are appalled that you have allowed her to become pregnant for a second time, that you claim poverty while discussing having riding lessons and buying a horse, because these people care passionately about the health and welfare of animals. Do the right thing by Rosie and have her spayed.


----------

